# معنى كلمة ( خنزيرة)



## م. ضياء الدين (2 نوفمبر 2009)

احتاج لرفع كشوفات تابعه لدائره المجاري 
وقد واجهتني كلمة متدوله في العاميه هي خنزيره وتطلق لدينا في العراق على الجهاز المسؤل على دفع المياه سواء كانت صالحه للشرب او المياه الثقيله 
ولتوضيح السؤال اكثر فان مضخه دفع او تصريف المياه مكون من جزئين الاول كهربائي ويدعى الماطور ( وقد يكون بمحرك ديزل او غير ذلك )والجزء الاخر ميكانيكي ويدعى بالعاميه ( الخنزيره)


والسؤال هو

ماذا نطلق على الخنزيره باللغة العربيه الفصحى


----------



## م.عبير (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

في مجال فحص و اختبار الأنابيب النفطية يتم استخدام " الخنزيرة " أو القاشط ..الكاشط 

PIG

و يقال أنه ليس بمعنى خنزيرة فعلياً ( و إن كانت مهمتها قشط القاذورات ) و إنما اختصار لـ:

'Pipeline Inspection Gauge​


----------



## م.عبير (3 نوفمبر 2009)

و هذا رابط لموضوع يتحدث بالتفصيل عن خنزيرة الأنابيب للأخ العرندس ..نأمل أن تجد فيه الفائدة

خــنـــزيـــرة الأنــابـــيــــب ( Pipeline Pig )



http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11229.html​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخت م. عبير على الاهتمام
ولكن ليست هذه المقصوده بالسؤال حيث ان وضيفه الخنزيره التي اسأل عليها هي تصريف المياه بعد دورانها من قبل محرك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه بعض الصور لكي تتضح الصوره


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (4 نوفمبر 2009)

وهذه صوره اخرى


----------



## م.عبير (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

الحق معك م.ضياء لم انتبه لنص السؤال بشكل جيد 

على كل ساحاول ان اجد التسمية الصحيحة​


----------



## مهندس وعد (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز في العراق نسمي المضخة (الجزء الذي يدفع الماء ) بالخنزيرة .واالمحرك (كهربائي او ميكانيكي) بالماطور .فيمكنك ان تكتب بدل الخنزيرة مضخة في الكشف الخاص بك. وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## saidalamin (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## saidalamin (1 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع


----------



## عبدالعزيز صلاح (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني يستخدم في شركات انتاج البترول ايضا جهاز يسمى الخنزير الذكي اعرف انه يقيس نسبية التأكل في المعدن والملوحة اضافة الى القشط


----------



## dimokarimo (8 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيكم


----------



## ابن سامراء (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ ضياء
الخنزيرة هي مضخة طرد مركزي تأخذ حركتها من الماطور الكهربائي


----------



## ~ شامخ ~ (17 نوفمبر 2011)

ماعندي معلومات صراحة
اول مرة اسمع عن المصطلح هذا 
ان شا الله الاخوان يفيدونك


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (22 نوفمبر 2011)

عندنا في السعودية يقول لك هذا الرجل نوى أن يبني منزله و بدأ الآن بـ " دق الخنزيرة " بمعنى المقاول اللي متفق معاه بدأ في وضع الأخشاب التي تساعده على بناء قواعد المنزل و الميدات ( جمع ميده و تعني القواطع الخرسانية المسلحة التي تبنى فوق القواعد الأساسية للمنزل و التي تنبى فوقها أعمدة المنزل )
لا أعلم لماذا سميت بالخنزيرة و متى بدأ استخدام هذا اللفظ !


----------



## ايمن الحملى (7 يناير 2012)

*مجهود رائع*​


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

مشكووور


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zizoamr36 (31 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## المهندس م (31 مايو 2013)

أخي العزيز ... في العراق المصطلح العلمي للخنزيرة هو مضخة الدفع او المضخة الميكانيكية او تقول المضخة فقط وستكون كافية وبالنسبة للماطور فان المصطلح العلمي له هو المحرك الكهربائي ان كان يعمل على الطاقة الكهربائية او محرك الديزل او البانزين حسب الوقود المستخدم لتشغيله


----------



## المتحدة للصناعات (4 يونيو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور​


----------



## طلال عيد (7 يونيو 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## علي يسر (23 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الخنزيرة تأتي بمعنى مضخه 
ويمكن أضافه أي كلمه أخرى حسب تصنيف المضخة مثل (( مضخه عموديه . مضخه افقيه . مضخه متعدده المراحل .. .....الخ ))


----------



## صالح السبهاوي (3 مارس 2014)

مع انني اعمل في قطاع النفط لاكن المعلومة بخصوص ال pig جديدة عليا
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

